# VR6 swap into a Cabrio?



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

I am a past owner of 2 16V Sciroccos and 1 SLC Corrado.
So need less to say I like a VW that can move.
I currently own a 2000 VW Cabrio.
Now the Cabrio comes with a standard 1.8L 4 cyl engine. A friend of mine has a totaled (frame is warped, due to an accident) 2000 GTI with the VR6 engine. The engine runs fine, but the car will not pass inspection due to the frame issue.
We were wondering if it would be possible to swap out the engine, tranny, suspension, wheels, etc. to the Cabrio.
I know the Cabrio is built on basically the same frame as the Golf, and the GTI is a variation of that. From what we see, it looks as if everything would basically bolt in the same... granted that EVERYTHING under the hood would have to be switched over.
Are we wrong in assuming that it will work?
We are not planning on doing this any time soon, but would like to know if this is going to be a 2 week job or a several month job. I have looked online, and it seems that no one has done this... or at least not that I can find. I have not found any sites that have anything to do with any Cabrio mods.
Any thoughts or advice would be greatly apprecaited!!!
Thanks, 
Justin


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: VR6 swap into a Cabrio? (JustinPennington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinPennington* »_I know the Cabrio is built on basically the same frame as the Golf, and the GTI is a variation of that. From what we see, it looks as if everything would basically bolt in the same... granted that EVERYTHING under the hood would have to be switched over.
Are we wrong in assuming that it will work?
We are not planning on doing this any time soon, but would like to know if this is going to be a 2 week job or a several month job. I have looked online, and it seems that no one has done this... or at least not that I can find. I have not found any sites that have anything to do with any Cabrio mods.


This has been done, quite a few times in fact, but it's always been (afaik) a mk3 VR6 motor (93-99). The mk4 VR6 motor (99.5+) in your friend's GTI is a different story. The motor mounts are in completely different places, but the mk3 motor mounts MAY just bolt up!
Lots of people are swapping the mk4 1.8T into their cars (I'm doing one right now), and there is a wealth of knowledge getting documented in this forum about them lately.
Your proposal, though, is a little tough to field. The question basically comes down to this: do the mk3 motor mounts bolt up nicely to the mk4 VR6 motor? If they do, then there's this: will that motor fit in your engine compartment? It most likely will, but it'll be harder if it's the 24v VR6. That being said, I can think of at least one car right now that's had that done, so at least it's not uncharted territory.
Things to keep in mind:
1. swap the mk4 dash in. You don't want to deal with the wiring headaches that NOT doing it will create. If you need help, I've got experience.
2. this will take you months. I work 9-5, and I try not to let the car work consume me. It's taken me almost 3 months, but if you're more dedicated than I, you can do it quicker.
3. if you do it, you will be my personal hero. I saw a mk4 VR6 sitting on the ground at the junkyard last week, and it was all I could do to avoid trading in my 1.8T for it. Putting that motor into a cabby is, in my opinion, one of the hottest ideas I've seen yet.
Please do it. I want to see it. And I can help with info.
some pics of the eastside mk3 jetta coupe with mk4 VR6:


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: VR6 swap into a Cabrio? (JustinPennington)*

wait, the mk3.5 cabby comes with a 1.8 normally aspirated? I didn't know that. Someone was saying just the other day that we never got that motor in North America, so maybe he wasn't considering that model.
Another thing to consider is the fact that the motor in your cabby might be a hot commodity among the people in this forum, and selling it with the dash et al could yield you some nice funding reimbursement. I got $500 for my 1996 2.0 (just the motor and ECU), and IT had 115k on the clock. Yours could fetch a lot more.


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

OK several things... I believe that the Mk4 engine will fit... The 2000 GTI that my friend has, has the 24V VR6... And from placing the cars side by side... the engine compartments look the same size... right now as it stands, I could fit a small child or two under my hood, cuase i have plent of spare space.








I am going to have to check on the motor mounts but I thought they were in the same place... i'll have to check on that
I was thinking i'd have to switch over the dash and such... And to keep myself from major issues I was going to change over the tranny and the axles... all the way out to the wheels... (want to be able to use 5pt lugs, instead of that crappy 4pt)
As far as the time, my 2 week estimate was us working 12 hours a day for 2 weeks straight. (we both work 12hour days at our jobs) so we were going to take our vacation at the same time...
but maybe that was a bit niave to think we could do it in that time... but is it? I mean that is 168 hours...
i do want to do this... its just getting the time and money up to do so... saddly my friend wont give me his car... he will sell it for cheap... but yea... gotta come up with that money... and the vacation time to take off...
as far as the mk3.5 comming normally aspirated... I have no clue... haha
I wasnt sure if i would resell my motor and tranny or not...they at current only have 48,000 miles on them combined... and have had all the schedualed tune ups and oil changes... if I coudl get enough for them... I would consider selling them instead of holding onto them incase my VR6 died at some point in time...
Last question and then I will leave for a night... or at least a while...
If i am able to do this... woudl I still be able to take the car to the dealer for minor tune ups? I mean all parts would still be stock... granted off another car... but would they flat out say NO... or would they just find out what hte heck I did and adjust what they need to do accordingly?
thanks for your thoughts!


_Modified by JustinPennington at 5:17 AM 9-26-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

The engine bays may look similar, but when you start to gut them, you will see just how different they are. Personally, having done what I've been doing for the past 3 months, I've got an intimate knowledge of those two engine bays. I can tell you: it's not as straightforward as you might think. BUT: read my swap thread from beginning to end, all 5 pages. There is a lot of good news in there for you, including the 5-lug conversion.
You can't just use the 5-lug setup from your friend's GTI. You CAN, as far as I know, use the axle shafts. But you need to buy/acquire a complete mk3 Plus Suspension setup. Search this site for info on a 5 lug conversion.
Just out of curiosity, what kind of car work have you done before? I wasn't too experienced, but I had done a bunch of DIY mechanic work on my own cars, like brake work and suspension install...just to give you background.
As for dealership work...does your car still have a warranty? If it does, then either DON'T do this, or kiss your warranty goodbye. They don't even like it when you CHIP your car, much less make large modifications.
If you are out of warranty, then don't sweat it. The dealership should still work on your car, and they might even ASK you to bring it there, so they can ogle.
Anyway, yeah, read my swap thread. My swap is almost exactly the same as what you're proposing...minus 4 valves and 2 cylinders







If you've got questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

Yea... I want to get a shop manual for both cars to see the exact differences... again i'm just starting to dable in the idea... as far as the 5 lug setup... I had figured I woudl have to change over the entire suspension setup... I figured this would make my life eaiser than trying ot make it work... just use what is on the GTI that i know is good and works.
Now i dont know if they will bolt up the same way... but I will be finding that out, when I find out about hte engine details...
As far as what car work i ahve done... I did extensive work on my 2 sciroccos and 1 corrado that i owned... Brakes, Calipers, had to redo the entire fuel system in one of them, tranny swapping... And I know a bit about what crap you have to go through in an engine swap... i helped my friend (who would be helping me) put a VR6 out of a corrado into his 1989 Rocco.
my car warranty is up... I ran out of that in less than 8 months of owning the car... haha (bought it used)
I'll read those threads once I find them. thanks!


_Modified by JustinPennington at 11:33 AM 9-26-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinPennington* »_as far as the 5 lug setup... I had figured I woudl have to change over the entire suspension setup... I figured this would make my life eaiser than trying ot make it work... just use what is on the GTI that i know is good and works.
Now i dont know if they will bolt up the same way... but I will be finding that out, when I find out about hte engine details...

The shop manual will tell you a lot. A LOT. The vortex will tell you more. Getting in there and disassembling both cars will tell you things you can't find in the shop manual or on these forums. But I never would have done it if it weren't for the knowledge I gained on these boards.
I'm kinda excited to see how it all works out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

I hate to say it, but I think you're in a bit over your head.
First off - your Cabrio has a 2.0l, not a 1.8l. And if your buddy has a 2000 GTI, then it's a 12v, not a 24v.
Though the Cabby "3.5" looks a lot like a Mk4, it's all Mk3 under the skin, meaning there are some huge obstacles in the way of you doing what you're talking about. The engine itself will fit, but the harness is totally different, and a major project to transfer to the Mk3 car. You could use just the engine and convert to Mk3 VR6 intake, t-body, etc - but that will cost quite a bit, and you'd need a Mk3 VR6 harness as well.
The tranny (O2J) will not work in your Mk3 as the mount is completely different than the Mk3 VR6 trans (O2A). Also, the ratios and final drive are designed for wheels and tires with a much larger rolling radius than will realistically fit under Mk3 fenders.
Mk4 suspension is again completely different than the Mk3, and the struts, hubs, bearings, control arms, etc are incompatible with your chassis.
Of course, with enough money, time, money, patience, money, etc... you could make it all work. But my point is your ideas seem to come from an idea of economy afforded to you by way of having access to your buddy's wrecked Golf, and what I'm saying is it won't take long before you'd find that what originally looked like a good opportunity to have a VR6 in your Cabrio would soon turn into one hell of a nightmare.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I hate to say it, but I think you're in a bit over your head.

you might be right, but I did the same thing, and I'm almost done.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_First off - your Cabrio has a 2.0l, not a 1.8l. And if your buddy has a 2000 GTI, then it's a 12v, not a 24v.

granted, I did know more about my car when I started...









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The tranny (O2J) will not work in your Mk3 as the mount is completely different than the Mk3 VR6 trans (O2A). Also, the ratios and final drive are designed for wheels and tires with a much larger rolling radius than will realistically fit under Mk3 fenders.

...about $90 in tranny mounts at the dealership, and my O2J mounts up just fine in my mk3. As for final drive, I'm not too worried...but I know my speedometer will be off. Need to research a solution for that.[/quote]

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mk4 suspension is again completely different than the Mk3, and the struts, hubs, bearings, control arms, etc are incompatible with your chassis.

The control arms, ball joints, hubs etc will bolt up to the car (I did it), but they are not adjustable enough to be worth it. The camber can't be adjusted, and I'm not sure if the driveshafts fit without making custom ones. But that's why you go to the junkyard and buy a complete mk3 VR6 subframe with all Plus Suspension components and brakes. Works perfectly with the mk4 axles.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Of course, with enough money, time, money, patience, money, etc... you could make it all work.

my total cost is just over $3000, including my complete donor car, the parts I needed to buy, and the parts (motor, dash, etc) that I sold cause I won't be needing them anymore.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_But my point is your ideas seem to come from an idea of economy afforded to you by way of having access to your buddy's wrecked Golf, and what I'm saying is it won't take long before you'd find that what originally looked like a good opportunity to have a VR6 in your Cabrio would soon turn into one hell of a nightmare.


I agree. Totally. I say, if you're really considering doing this, don't do it NOW. Stay on the vortex, and RESEARCH. Learn all you can in the next few months, and over the winter. Unless you have a HUGE heated garage in which to do this, you are NOT going to want to make this a winter project. No way. Wait till the spring. Get it ready by summer. But you NEED to do the research.
I wasn't PLANNING to do a swap, I basically just made the snap decision...but that was after I had been on the vortex for many moons, and accumulated a LOT of the knowledge I would eventually NEED, BADLY, to accomplish ANYTHING.


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Good counterpoints, all.
In my defense, I'll just say it looks like you have a great deal more working knowledge than the original poster, and that's worth its weight in gold, IMO. And my point of mentioning, money, money, money, is that if he is in over his head, and still goes ahead with the swap, he'll paying someone else big money to finish the job - something you managed to avoid








Still, I'm a bit unclear how you made all the Mk4 front suspension pieces fit? I was under the impression that the control arms were longer, the ball joints and knuckles didn't work? Also, did you use a Mk4 subframe and front swaybar assembly, too?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_In my defense, I'll just say it looks like you have a great deal more working knowledge than the original poster.

4 months ago, I opened a thread by lukedwag, in which was a picture of his newly custom-created downpipe. My comment? "What the hell is that thing?" Another thread showed his newly installed bare 1.8T motor. My comment? "What's going on here?" I didn't know then as much as I know now







A lot of this work has been hand-over-fist. Maybe I'm just good at working that way, but maybe it's just not that hard. I seriously don't know, objectively.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Still, I'm a bit unclear how you made all the Mk4 front suspension pieces fit? I was under the impression that the control arms were longer, the ball joints and knuckles didn't work? Also, did you use a Mk4 subframe and front swaybar assembly, too?

I tried, or at least intended to, but here's what I found:
1. The control arms on the mk4 aren't really longer, it's the subframe that's wider.
2. That being said, the subframe wouldn't fit on the mk3. No way.
3. The control arms fit perfectly on the mk3 subframe, but since they are pretty much the same size, there was no point in swapping.
4. The ball joints on the mk4 mount to the control arms in exactly the same way as the mk3 ball joints do. They are interchangeable.
5. That being said, the mk4 spindle/hub/ball-joint can easily be mounted on the mk3 control arm.
6. The problem that remains, though, is that the mk4 strut doesn't have ANY pivot in the way that it mounts, so if, when you let your car down off the jack there is a TON of positive or negative camber, they ain't a daaaamn thing you can do about it. And buying camber plates from Shine might buy you 1° of adjustment, but that ain't gonna solve the problem either.
My solution? I got a complete Plus Suspension setup from a junkyard on credit (the credit, of course, was my own good fortune, but still): subframe, steering rack with tie-rods and ends, spindle/hubs, control arms and complete front brake system. Unbolt from junker, re-bolt to project car. Done. Of course, I didn't call it done there, but...


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

Ok couple things,
Am I in a bit over my head. Perhaps. I am just starting to get into researching the feasibilty of doing so. I dont really know as much as you all do... Hence why I came here. I knew there would be people like you all... who know A LOT more than I do. And I was expecting (and it happened) to get honest feedback about this.
Now with the limited knowledge that I have in the area of these Mk3 and Mk4 models I was thinking in simpliest possible terms. Thats the reason I thought a 2000 GTI woudl be somewhat compatable with my 2000 Cabrio.
Thanks for you insight into this. It will definatly give me things to think about.
I was not about to start this project in a few weeks. I was planning on doing so (if it was even possible) to do this in at least a year... more like 2 years.
I was aware that there would be issues that I would have to overcome, and that there would be things that I would think were one way and discover that they were another way.
I'm glad that you are giving me honest feedback, please feel free to give more.
I'd rather do all my research and investigating into this as a possibilty and get info from you all, instead of getting my car apart and then realizing that I am not going to be able to do it, becuase i didnt take the time to find out what I was getting myself into.
So Brad... if i'm understanding you right... would I be better off going with buying a wrecked 99 GTI, and use it for my parts...
or shoudl I just buy what I need? I know from doing alot of work on my 2 sciroccos, at times it was much cheaper to buy a whole car... that was totalled taking what I needed and parting the rest out. Am I right in assuming that doing so would save myself in the long run... on both time and money?
Now simple question... And I want your honest opinion. How feasible is the project that I am considering? Granted will be taking a year or 2 to research it, and will be talking to many people like yourself about this. With all the knowledge that I will get from all those different sources... Do you still feel it is something that is worthwhile?
Or am I just asking for too much... and I should just wait until VW comes out with another convertable.... thats not a bettle?
Thanks again guys, I appreciate your thougts on this. Again be honest... I'm being told by alot of people... "thats awesome, go do it" I need honest thought.








Thanks again!
Justin


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

Justin - First off, I hope I didn't come across harshly, or like some sort of know-it-all (which PAJim proved I ain't







). Over the years, as owner of fifteen52design, we built 8 VR6 Cabrio conversions, so this is an area I feel quite comfortable in dispensing information








My honest opinion is that swapping Mk3 VR6 components into a Mk3 Cabrio is so ridiculously easy, that it's hard to imagine doing it any other way. Parts are easily available, and very inexpensive to boot. I do believe having a complete parts car is the way to go, for obvious reasons, and it's often the most economical, as even the best source for these parts will undoubtedly short you on a bunch of parts you'll then have to buy elsewhere.
One example of my logic: The Mk4 harness is one piece, from headlights to tailights, and to make it work in a Mk3 is one hell of a job. It involves a fair amount of cutting and some cutting and splicing is inevitable. A VR6 Mk3 harness, on the other hand, is literally plug-and-play, and is modular in construction, meaning you only need the part from the fuse and relay blocks forward.
Again, as Jim pointed out, what you're looking to do _is_ doable. But it's just so much more difficult and without any real advantages that I would still have to strongly caution against it.
Hope this helps, and feel free to ask anything else. And no matter which route you choose, I wish you the best - VR6 Cabrios are rather special automobiles


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

More comments from the devil on one shoulder: (







)
Since your friend totaled his car, his insurance pays off his car loan. From there, he buys it back from the insurance company. Let's say they ask for $1500. Let's also say he sells it to you for $3000. He turns a $1500 profit with which to put a down payment on another car. From there, you store it and get to your homework.
As Brad says, VR6 Cabbies are VERY special cars. Even more wonderful than a VR6 Cabrio is a Cabby with a mk4 motor and dash. I don't know of any in existence. Even more wonderful is the prospect of having created it yourself, from scratch.
The car's wiring harness: It took me 3 hours to pull all of the wiring out of my car. It took me a day or two to pull the wiring from my mk4 donor car, but that's because it was a Jetta. The Golf/GTI is more open-air, so pulling wiring is easy once you get all the carpeting outta the way. Putting that harness into the mk3.5 Cabrio (yours) will be SLIGHTLY difficult because of that big firewall (is that what it's called?) between the rear seat and the trunk. There will be wiring for a rear windshield wiper that you don't have. There will be wiring for a bunch of things you don't have but some of those cool things can be brought from the GTI to your Cabby. You'll need to splice the wiring for the headlights and taillights. And the heated seats and little things like that if you have them.
Anyway, the dash: if you transplant the dash (which is almost SUPER easy), then nearly all wiring headaches disappear. The dash fits almost perfectly, with no trimming of the visible part of the dash.
The power window regulators are hybrid-able, but I haven't proven that they work yet. I still haven't gotten into putting the mk4 door locks into the mk3 yet, so stay tuned. As it happens, I'm basically paving the way for you. The only thing I can't advise you about...
I think I've realized where the BIG, BIIIIG problem is: how do you wire up the power top? Do you have a power top? That's gonna have to be custom, if you do.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

as for trying to source a '99 GTI, that's not a good idea. Your friend's car is more of a known entity, and is even likely to be a cheaper route in the long run.
Another thing you could consider is to buy the dude's car, sell off EVERYTHING but the motor and run standalone engine management (like SDS). Vinnie (evolveVW) did that with his mk3 1.8T and he still has his entire interior and dash et al, unmodified. Much simpler swap, but the motor is more of a tuner's motor at that point (potentially a beast







), and the SDS alone would cost like $1300 or so. You'd have to check to see if they MAKE a version for the mk4 12v VR6.
Oh, and you'll need a beater car for a few months


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim - You forgot one (big) thing...
His donor car is a 2000, meaning he's got the immobilizer to worry about. It's good he'll have the right ECU, instrument cluster, and ignition switch together, but getting all those to work in a Mk3 is not easy, no matter what you say







Possible, yes, but not easy, even for those of us who do (did) this for a living.
You make an excellent advocate for the devil himself







but I'm worried you're making the swap sound a little too easy. I know of a few respected shops who've tried this swap, and got stuck big-time on the wiring part.
Either way, I think we're making out to be a pretty good advice team for Justin, and I hope his appetite can withstand so much food for thought!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected]vwvortex)*

LOL, can you tell I'm also trying to reassure myself? I haven't started my car up yet, so I've got about 16 fingers and toes crossed at this point.
I know it's not much to go on, but I take a lot of comfort in knowing that lukedwag got it to work just that easy. I took a ride in his car last week, and it rocks. It makes more sense if you think of it this way: you're basically building a mk4 from scratch....but you're just wrapping it in a mk3 shell.
The immobilizer is a pain if you do any hacking of the wiring harness at all, especially anywhere near the middle of the car (the neck). Since I only had to splice wires at the headlights and taillights (the fingertips), it was safer. The immobilizer is in no danger of freaking out, as long as the ECU and ignition and stuff are all still present and unmolested.
Another thing: before I pulled the donor car apart, I had the luxury of being able to start it up and run it for about 1/2 hour, on two occasions. This is a must. If it don't work on its own, it ain't gonna work in your car. Plain and simple.
As for respected shops attempting this shop and failing, I tend to think that official shops have trouble with it because they already have an established workload that's keeping them busy, and not as much time is available, and focus is limited. Of course, I don't know from experience, but....I'm also skeptical of any paid mechanic. So I'm biased.
Anyway, it is a given than any project of this magnitude is founded on a HUGE leap of faith. We're talking about pulling apart your car and another car, COMPLETELY, and putting them together to make something new. Ever seen that famous illustration of the exploded Beetle? The one that has all of the parts of the car illustrated as taken apart? Yeah. Get ready for your garage to look like that


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*thanks*

Brad... dont worry man.. you didnt come off as harsh... and even if you did... I was Active Duty Air Force so I can handle it 
Thanks for the info on the Mk3. And how that will be eaiser... I think it would be awesome to do it with the Mk4... but i'm not a glutton for punnishment.
Jim: I do have a power top... and I already thought about how this might be a problem... I am sure I will be able to rewire it... (with some fancy splicing) but I probably will have to install another switch somewhere else and wire it to that... cuase the Mk4 Dash just wont have that nice spot for it right in the center.








My friend has already bought his car from the insurance company. (he has another Mk4 GTI)
He bought it just for parts usage... but he likes the idea of me using it better.








If I end up going with the Mk3 route... I may still buy his... and then find a junk yard and see if they would be interisted in a trade... (i'll have to explore that option) that way the money issue is still nice, and I get the car that would be eaiser.
Now I see how this thread is shaping up... haha Jim is my shoulder devil and Brad is my shoulder angel... which is all fine... as long as you two play nice.







haha
And yes brad... my appetite can handle this much food for thought... it's all getting written down in a notebook that has been dubbed the "conversion book"... already filled up 3 pages.








I really do appreciate your thoughts guys... I will (when I have time) post a few other things that I have I have talked about to some of my friends.. that might be issues... just want to know if I should watch out for them...
Thanks again! You guys are awesome!
Justin Pennington


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: thanks (JustinPennington)*

any time, man. If you have any questions, feel free to post them in my swap thread. That's the main reason I created it, is so people can seek information there.
My advice, of course, is to see how much your buddy wants for his car. Let me know what he's asking, and I'll confirm or refute that it's a good deal.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=896084


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: thanks (JustinPennington)*

status?


----------



## had1ofeverydub (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: thanks (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_status?

I am curious too, Jim. I followed your thread from the beginning, and I must say that you are a brave man! Congrats!! I am about to embark on an A3 4dr. Golf VR swap (from an A3 donor). I thought there would be more info on these, but I guess everything is so straight forward that I can wing it!! When I get my car running, I definitely want to do the A4 dash!! I will probably contact you with a few questions on that, lol!!
BTW, Justin..I am local and have some experience with swapping. I would be more than happy to help. I am in Baltimore, but my Dad lives in Perryville


----------



## madcow8729 (Oct 15, 2003)

vr6 in a cabrio.. that'd be sweet


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: thanks (had1ofeverydub)*

thanks man, I really appreciate that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My gf is moving to Bal'mer, so I'm sure I'll be around the area a lot next year. P'raps I could stop around to GTG's, or check out the swap potential for y'all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: thanks (punkassjim)*

I'm still pondering it.
I wont be doing this until the summer anyway... and I may decide not to...
I really want to know what all this is going to entail first...
I've been doing alot of research... and its going well...
But that doenst mean anything will surfice...
I'll let you all know.


----------



## newbeetle1981 (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: thanks (JustinPennington)*

Hey guys, just thought this might help you out. 
http://www.infrontmag.com/features/oem/oem_01.html 
I am considering a VR6 in my girl's cabby, but I'm just going straight mk3 swap though.
Armand


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: thanks (newbeetle1981)*

That is a sweet cabrio oh wait that's mine. Just kidding hey justin I im'd you before I live within 30 min from you so remember I'll come give you a hand and any technical advice you need to don't be afraid to contact me. Or you could just buy mine.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: thanks (orangea2vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm just waiting for someone to start a big project so I can re-live the good 'ol days vicariously through them


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: thanks (punkassjim)*

No doubt I love building and driving them I just hate paying for them.


----------



## jaystonewee (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: thanks (orangea2vr6)*

oops







wrong thread


----------

